# Q: La Sammana Resort in NJ



## Miss Marty (Apr 3, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at the La Sammana 
Has anyone taken the T/S Tour

I heard that the Studio Units are going for just 
under $14,000 & the Studio m/f are under $200

How well would a Studio 
Floating week (non summer) 
Trade with RCI

I know someone who thinks that this is a good deal
Please help me convince her that the price is too high
and that she should not pay developers prices
What is your opinion of the resort
She reads Tug... 


*La Sammana Resort * 
1400 W. Brigantine Ave. 
Brigantine  NJ  08203 
Phone: 609/266-4000 

www.lasammana.com


----------



## ttt (Apr 3, 2006)

I own a fixed week 22 at this resort. It was bought out by the folks who sell Flagship resort. They   totally renovated the resort with all top shelf furnishings. It is a block off the beach, but I would not pay that much for a unit. The only weeks that should trade well are the peak summer weeks.
I'll sell my 1 BR unit for half the developer price.


----------



## ttt (Apr 3, 2006)

As for the maint. fees, the developer is "kicking in" to keep fees low. My fees of $356.17 show a balance of $313.26 with a credit of $42.91. This is the 2nd year I received this credit, without explanation.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 4, 2006)

Marty Would you like to meet me here in may? I will be here Memorial day weekend. In fact for you I would give you my other half of the week that I may not use free of charge.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 4, 2006)

*Big Frank*

You Got Mail...

Thanks Marty


----------

